# 150 gal Community Tank Set -vanzolini and basleri



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

always wanted to set this tank into a Viv, but never had the oppurtunity becaue it was full of fish. after 5 yrs of fish care i had a few die off, and it opened up the door to set up a big Viv..
i wanted to make it simple, a big Tree or log and bunch of plants. 
first day of set up









i did not want to foam or glue anything to the back in-case i wanted to go back with fish or Saltwater..

a few weeks after setup









about 2 months after setup.

























i got a few orchids to hang off the side of the tank. instead of glueing to the wall, i got these orchids already attached to hooks and hung them from suction cups.









ok so i wanted to make this a cummunity tank, figured it is big enough to have 2 different 
species. so i have at the momment 7 Vanzolini and 4 Chrome Basleri in the tank. Just got the Chrome Basleri today from Understory. i think i might get 2 or 3 more depending on the Ratio of male female. the Vanzolini are awesome - i have already herd calling. they group together in groups of 4 and 3 on 2 different sides of the tank. 









































i hope i never have to move anytime soon,,,,,


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice work. Have you had any trouble with the bassleri going after vanzo froglets?


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

just introduced them and they both have not started breeding yet.


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

MSteele said:


> just introduced them and they both have not started breeding yet.


That might be something to watch out for since _Ameerega_ will often take much larger prey than most darts.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

I have had abesio pepperi for about 3 yrs and they I guess are a real close relative, and they will not eat anything bigger then a fly. Tried to free then small crickets, they did not even try. I'm Not worried


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

MSteele said:


> I have had abesio pepperi for about 3 yrs and they I guess are a real close relative, and they will not eat anything bigger then a fly. Tried to free then small crickets, they did not even try. I'm Not worried


Cool. I don't work with thumbs or _Ameerega_, so it's entirely possible that my concern was misplaced. Good luck with them.


----------



## johnyrocks (Jun 25, 2011)

Nice, I think a background would spruce it up a bit. Hard to find frogs in there I bet. How long did it take for those baby tears to grow that big?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That's a great looking tank... Although a background would be nice, IMO it looks good as-is. Nice work.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

few weeks on the baby tears.... grew fast..
i wanted to do the background but i doid not want to spend that much money on the foam and chork and other wood... pluss i work with saltwater tanks and lets just say for some reason this tank crashes, i wanted to be able to go back to saltwater with little to no clean up.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks great. Don't love the blue background but the plants should cover it eventually. Love the frog choice! Two awesome species


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah- the blue background was from the old fish tank,,,, i took that down a few weeks ago...


----------



## SutorS (Feb 20, 2011)

What type of leaf litter are you using? Stunning frogs and enclosure, btw


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

SutorS said:


> What type of leaf litter are you using? Stunning frogs and enclosure, btw


i am not sure - i got a huge bag from Scott Menigoz .... i will have to ask him -


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know that Chromes came that blue. Mine have pretty blue bellies, but that blue frog is pretty incredible. All three of mine are pretty mint green.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

so it has been about 7 months and the frogs are doing great. i took the vanzos out of the tank awhile ago. 
still have 7 chrome basleri, no die off. they love the large open space and are not shy at all. 
just noticed that i have 5-8 tads in the water area of the tank. this is beeter then i expected. it took almost 2 years for my pepperi to breed and i have only had these guys for less then a year.
i think i have 4 females and 3 males in the tank. i have never found eggs in the tank and they have not laid in the huts yet...
>>
cant wait for these guys to come out of the water - will keep all posted.


----------



## goku (Nov 11, 2009)

MSteele said:


> so it has been about 7 months and the frogs are doing great. i took the vanzos out of the tank awhile ago.
> still have 7 chrome basleri, no die off. they love the large open space and are not shy at all.
> just noticed that i have 5-8 tads in the water area of the tank. this is beeter then i expected. it took almost 2 years for my pepperi to breed and i have only had these guys for less then a year.
> i think i have 4 females and 3 males in the tank. i have never found eggs in the tank and they have not laid in the huts yet...
> ...


very nice tank, amazing size to work on!! why did you remove the vanzos out? was there any problem with the bassleris? 

congrats for this tads! an actual photo, and one of the water area, will be very cool as well

greetings!


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i took the vanzos out beacue honestly they just were not putting on weight and i lost a few. i think the tank was just too big....
but the chromies do great
***

what i did with the water area was just take a rubbemaid container and sorounded with the substrate... then took another of the same container and put it inside the other so i could change out when ever i wanted with out messing up the tank.
since i have tads in this one i will take out and replae with anotehr and wait for more tads
***
took a few pitcures...(love the Iphone)


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

looks like i have more like 10-15 tads in the water....


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Very nice!! I think this is one of the better mixing tanks! So much visual barriers, and heavily planted. 

Can I see it all grown in please?


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

MSteele said:


>


What kind of plants are these?


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

look what i found in the tank


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ClintonJ (May 11, 2009)

MSteele said:


>


Looks contagious, he should get that checked out 

Awesome tank!


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks absolutely amazing! Hope there are no issues with the two species!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

I still want those tads! Awesome frogs.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

cschub13 said:


> Looks absolutely amazing! Hope there are no issues with the two species!


He removed the Vanzolini.



MSteele said:


> i took the vanzos out of the tank awhile ago.





MSteele said:


> i took the vanzos out beacue honestly they just were not putting on weight and i lost a few. i think the tank was just too big....


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

If you don't mind me asking what did those chrome's set you back I remember last I checked they we're $400 but that was a few years ago and the tank is just amazing


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

vivbulider said:


> If you don't mind me asking what did those chrome's set you back I remember last I checked they we're $400 but that was a few years ago and the tank is just amazing


Email Understory Enterprises


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks 
and i want to say they were around 175.00 each...


----------



## Herphappy12 (Dec 25, 2008)

Very nice tank. I love the look of larger Vivs.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Bunsincunsin said:


> What kind of plants are these?


I think those are baby tears of some sort.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

the frogs like the larger tank as well. i have seen these guys jump from the very bottom to a leaf at the top of the tank.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2012)

Vanz are really cool looking!


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

just spoted a nice clutch of about 30








i have about 30 tads in the water. i really hope they are a bit easier then pepperi babies... those guys are very tough to raise with out alot of die off.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Tony said:


> Cool. I don't work with thumbs or _Ameerega_, so it's entirely possible that my concern was misplaced. Good luck with them.


I have a large community viv with sisa bassleri and variabilis and the bassleri don't seem to notice or bother the variabilis.

All my ameerega tend to prefer ff's over crickets and if they do eat crickets they are 1/4" and thats about it.


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 19, 2010)

I just wanted to say, it's a good job you removed the vanzos. I have 'chrome' bassieri, their favourite food of choice are size 3 crickets, and they will TRY to take larger ones too. Had the vanzos have bred you would have lost the majority of the vanzo froglets.

Ade


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe* (Jun 12, 2010)

MSteele said:


>


The frog expression makes me think of this:









Nice pictures!


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

funny

the frog has no moved in 4 days ---- protective poppa


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

that looks really cool but if you really what to make your frogs shit them self with joy i would make a egg crate reinforced grate stuff background ....hint use the pond and stone gate stuff its black so less touching up and it dry's 50X faster i love it, little more in price but well worth it with the money you will save in silicon , but just an idea i think you could make an amazing set-up with that size tank


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i was going to do a background but i was thinking longterm. what if i wanted to make the tnak into a salftank in 10 yeras....


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

salftank? i never herd of that , what is it


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice - too bad about the vanzo's not doing well. Did you ever set up feeding stations?

I like the no background thing. Always good to try and think ahead.

Mind sharing a bit of your problems/solutions with your pepperi babies? You can PM me if you don't want to clutter up/derail this thread.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Nice frogs. I just got a group of 4 bassleri. Any idea of the right temps and humidity for them? And right now I have them in an 18x18x18 exo terra with a small pool. Should I switch them into something bigger or? Because my ultimate goal is for them to breed. 
Thanks 
Buddy


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

typing to fast - "SALTwater Tank"

***
i have a group of pepperi in a 18x18x18 and they just fine... i really do nothing to them at all.
as for the chromes - i really do nothing with them either. i have a small mister that i turn on maybe 5 times a month


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks I have 1 male 3 female shouldn't sell the extra two female? 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## R&Mfroggers (Mar 10, 2012)

ahh i see well thats why i use egg crate for the reservoir & walls it will not be salvageable once torn down maybe the wood but it can be removed because the grate stuff is mostly bonded to the egg crate.


----------



## bryandarts (May 16, 2011)

those are some great looking bassleri!!! Are they bold?


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

they are out alot - they scatter a bit when i walk past the tank. 
when i dont see the frogs i know they are breeding...
they hide for a few days then when they come back out there are eggs in the tank.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

this is my first of many little chrome babies coming out of the water. i have 5 out of the water as of today and about 30 tads in teh water with a clutch of over 30 almost in the water.
***
these guys are tough to raise. with the pepperi i had to leave them in the walkout tank for a little over a month with springs and small flies before moving. if i even tried to move them out- they would be dead the next day...
***


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

how big are the newly morphed froglets?


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

for a bigger frog they come out really small but do grow fast


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bunsincunsin said:


> What kind of plants are these?



I would like to know as well


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like Pilea glauca


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like a Peperomia sp. I had, I got it from Bonnie L. who got it from EricM.










Of course, odds are I have no idea what I am talking about when it comes to plants 

I like the shot of one in the walkout tank! Thanks for letting us know about your experiences with them, especially the ones that don't end too well.


----------



## MSteele (Jun 30, 2004)

i love these frogs. i dont think i will ever not get excited seiing tads on a Frogs Back
**
Just saw this male with tads on his back yesterday and he is still carring them a day latter.


----------

